# Opinion on Caramelldanson :D



## LeoAngelo (Feb 14, 2010)

Just curious, do you like the above song or hate it? or not really know?


----------



## Ash (Feb 14, 2010)

Personally, Its on my iPod and its my ringtone.

You can't have fandom without caramelldanson.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 14, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFF-

THAT FUCKING RETARDED FLASH AGAIN?!


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 14, 2010)

Meh, not my taste.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

I hate any and all music that's in a different language (yes, this includes Ramstein, japanese hype music, and rap, yes I consider blacks to have a different language)

Oh, I like a few spanish songs (Curse you GH World tour!!)


----------



## Tommy (Feb 14, 2010)

I don't really have much of an opinion on it... it's okay, I guess.


----------



## LeoAngelo (Feb 14, 2010)

Ash said:


> Personally, Its on my iPod and its my ringtone.
> 
> You can't have fandom without caramelldanson.


 
...really? i though people would go something like. AAAAH HATE IT HATE IT.  I like Caramelldanson too btw.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 14, 2010)

It's incredibly infectious. Can't get it out of your head. The The kind of music I listen to anyway.


----------



## LeoAngelo (Feb 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


> FFFFFFFFFF-
> 
> THAT FUCKING RETARDED FLASH AGAIN?!


 
Translation plz?


----------



## footfoe (Feb 14, 2010)

never heard of it, and don't plan to


----------



## LeoAngelo (Feb 14, 2010)

footfoe said:


> never heard of it, and don't plan to


 
DONT DO IT, IT'LL TAKE OVER YOUR MIND!!!!!!!! XD


----------



## Hir (Feb 14, 2010)

*listens*

Death has never been so appealing.


----------



## LeoAngelo (Feb 14, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> *listens*
> 
> Death has never been so appealing.


 
...oh well cant save them all  its in my head, listening to it right now....uuuuuuh


----------



## Willow (Feb 14, 2010)

Techno/rave music...liek


----------



## LeoAngelo (Feb 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Techno/rave music...liek


 
liek? whats that mean?


----------



## Bittertooth (Feb 14, 2010)

i don't like it, but my mom put it on my mp3 player, lol.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Feb 14, 2010)

I love that song.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 14, 2010)

Ash said:


> Personally, Its on my iPod and its my ringtone.
> 
> You can't have fandom without caramelldanson.


What is your number and when are you in class with homophobics? 
Leave your phone on and turn the sound up very very loud.

I'll teach you why this was a bad idea.


----------



## Liam (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> (Curse you GH World tour!!)


That game... ohhhh...
That caused the Kent uprising of Fall '09 and the drunken purchase of a book on swedish grammar online 'because it was on sale' apparently.

Also, I just made the connection that Caramelldansen is a swedish song sung in swedish and that  I tried to spend winter break learning from a book that tries to explain the pronunciation of a sound by writing a word and saying that it is pronounced like that word (note that 'that word' is in swedish - stupid circular logic)

Yay for vodka and the fun it brings!

Oh yes, Caramelldansen is like an infection in how it spreads easily and how when it takes a hold of you it doesn't let go for a good while.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm so glad people stopped having those fucking annoying animated avatars. It's even dumber than that soulja boy song/dance.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 15, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *yes I consider blacks to have a different language*





Excuse me asshole but I only know English.






.....furries


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 15, 2010)

The English version isn't too bad, but I prefer the original version.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 15, 2010)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:


> Excuse me asshole but I only know English.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ignore him. he's a newfag and all 'round dipshit.


----------



## Wolfshadow (Feb 17, 2010)

It;s ok, but only in sparing amounts.. It would be awesome if I could train my puppy to dance to it though!


----------



## Ben (Feb 17, 2010)

scottyfox1700 said:
			
		

> yes I consider blacks to have a different language



Well, now we know why you have 1700 in your name.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 17, 2010)

Ben said:


> Well, now we know why you have 1700 in your name.



I think I know where you're going with this but I don't think any living creature could fit that many dicks in all its orifices combined


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I like it a bit too much.

The SSBB video = d'aww. Lookit Pokemon Trainer go!


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 17, 2010)

I <3 that song. Especially combined with Rozen Maiden.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 17, 2010)

the song aint bad and hella catchy X3
its just pretty annoying that it popped up EVERYWHERE...


----------



## RoseHexwit (Feb 17, 2010)

It's the only song I can successfully dance to.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I hate any and all music that's in a different language (yes, this includes Ramstein, japanese hype music, and rap, yes I consider blacks to have a different language)
> 
> Oh, I like a few spanish songs (Curse you GH World tour!!)


caramel danson is in swedish ^^


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Feb 18, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> caramel danson is in swedish ^^



So you're supporting his argument? I can't believe that you feel that way.

Also stating "Blacks" have a different language doesn't make any sense. If you're referring to African languages, many black people don't speak those and if you're just trying to lump a certain style of speaking into "black-speak" it's horrendously racist and extremely ill-informed, since claiming all black people speak the exact same way is like saying all white people speak english. And only english.

Caramelldansen is all right, but I prefer Butterfly.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 18, 2010)

oh shit
it's back


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 18, 2010)

Just like the song.
*dances*


----------



## Barak (Feb 18, 2010)

It's....Epicly badass


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 18, 2010)

Carmalldancen...
It is nice but it (EDIT*).
Why? Because it's nico douga and I am the nico dougar.
And, it was inserted into a medley.
And if it was inserted then the medley is the MOST BADASS THING EVER.
I won't carmall dance N when I'll be in Harucon but... I will probably try to put the medley that PWNS ASS.
I will make a thread about that.

* It doesn't meet the standars of our NICO MEDLETS HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 19, 2010)

It's overrated.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 20, 2010)

It's a great way to turn a newcomer off to electronic music.


----------



## Aden (Feb 20, 2010)

Fuck no


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Feb 21, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> It's a great way to turn a newcomer off to electronic music.



This is the feeling I got too.


----------

